# Baikal MP-153, 12Gauge Semi-Automatic Shotgun ???



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone know anything about this shotgun it shots 2 3/4, 3, 3 1/2 inch shells and sells for $399 new. Is this too good to be true? All input appreciated!
Lobo Jim


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

You'll get what you pay for.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Jim*

I bought an off brand shotgun, 'Maverick', a couple yrs ago. Shoots fine AND I don't care what happen to it in the field. I see guys bringing high $$ guns into the saltwater blinds in your area. I can just feel them rusting while we're sitting there.

Kicks like mule,,,but can be substituted for a paddle, tire iron, anchor, etc.

Good luck


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

All of my customers that have tried them have had bad luck with them jamming regardless of the quality or size of shells used. Would probably be a good turkey gun where follow-up shots are not imperative.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Jim,
Go buy a Mossberg you'll be happier in the long run and have something that will work if you want something cheap.
There are much better guns out there for the same money.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=328


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

If you are looking for something cheap I would go with the Remington. In my opinion it is a better gun. I have had many customers have jams with 3 1/2 inch shells in their mossberg 835's but none that I know of in the Rem super mag 870. I personally don't think that you need a 3 1/2 inch gun myself. If you feel that way you probably are shooting at birds too far anyways and should try to decoy the birds better.


----------



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

i agree with dbar that the gun that you need is the 870. i have one that i use in the goose field and saltwater in the 3" model and it does fine. i think that i got it for $240.00. i don't remember, it's been a while but it is a great gun to use for waterfowl. i have a 12 ga. SKB over under and i use that for freshwater ducks, quail and dove. but it's too nice to take in the salt or some mudded out field. i would take if i had to but the 870 is the best.


FSIH ON!!!!!!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Uh, how about a nice Beretta Pintail 12 guage i have for sale in classifieds. Mint condition and the price is right. Make an offer. Duck gun heaven.


----------

